# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Почему?

## vova230

Почему женщины не могут наносить тушь на ресницы с закрытым ртом?
Почему в газете вы не видите заголовков "Провидица выиграла в лотерею"?
Почему доктора называют то, что они делают, "практика"?
Почему, чтобы закончить работу в Виндовс, нужно нажать на "Старт"?
Почему лимонный сок сделан из концентрата, а средство для мытья посуды - из настоящего лимона?
Почему нет еды для котов со вкусом мышей?
Когда выходит новый корм для собак, кошек и других домашних питомцев с "новым и улучшенным вкусом", неизвестно, кто его пробует?
Если слово неправильно написано в словаре, то как об этом можно узнать?
Почему Супермен носит свои красные трусы поверх штанов?
Почему Ной не прибил тех двух комаров?
Если к тефлону ничего не прилипает, то как тефлон приклеивают к сковородке?
Зачем стерилизуют иголку шприца, когда казнят через инъекцию?
Почему самолеты не делают из того материала, из которого черный ящик?
Почему, делая покупки в магазине за собственные деньги, мы говорим продавцу "спасибо"?
Почему при рождении у человека прорезаются зубы, если все равно он умирает с искусственной челюстью?
Зачем думать над тем, что появилось раньше: яйцо или курица, если и то, и другое мы едим в готовом виде? 
Почему мужчины бреют лицо, а женщины ноги? Это намек?..

----------


## Irina

Сложные вопросики))  Только на первый могу ответить лично за себя - я так не делаю. А почему другие вечно с открытым ртом - не знаю))

----------


## Sanych

А я про супермена знаю, он просто хвастается

----------


## Patron

Очень интересно, спасибо за вопросы, надо бы подумать насчёт ответов с человеческой точки зрения

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Если слово неправильно написано в словаре, то как об этом можно узнать?


Посмотреть в другом словаре:456456363456356:

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Почему Ной не прибил тех двух комаров?


Потому что они стоят в начале пищевой цепочке, на конце которой стоит Ной:Laie_42:

----------

